
What Are the Hardest Languages to Learn? - ohjeez
https://voxy.com/blog/index.php/wide-infographics/what-are-the-hardest-languages-to-learn-infographic/
======
krz37j
I guess this is also strongly considering the writting right? Japanese for
instance is pretty straight forward and much easier than most of the languages
if not

